# 40cm Bream - Berowra Waters



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

PB 40cm Bream caught on a black and gold Halco Laser Pro 45. 1st cast too out of a hired kayak, awesome fight!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice 1st post Marty.

Look forward to many more of that calibre (as would you no doubt).


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice solid looking fish would say he put on a good fight  
Will be looking forward to reading more of your exploits 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe6UqaMAAAXTgAAQYAMQgC/h3AAgADFA00MjJiFAGmTQZqTkos5glI6ZxPehRz5jwYggR6tD4u5IpwoSHdKVNGA=


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

out of a hired yak eh ! if that doesnt make your mind up to spend some dollars on your own then nothing will. Congrats on a top fish.


----------



## CoolBreeze (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice Bream mate that would have fought like all hell


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Marty,

I caught one on the same lure a few weeks ago.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

congratulationsMarty and welcome to the forum , now you should be heading for the nearest kayak store with a fistfull of dollars :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Well done and welcome to the forum!

Rowan


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've just bought a new Mirage Revolution and can't wait to catch some fish out of it. Can't beat the stealthy approach of a kayak to get close to fish without spooking them!

Will let all know how I go.

Marty


----------



## nextwave (Aug 29, 2005)

How's the new kayak going Marty?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

The new Revo is just awesome. I dunno if there is a complete package out there that would suit me more. Does everything I could ask of it. My 1st time offshore just Sunday morning and it handled 2-3m swells great. Really fast and stable. A great package.

Since buying it I managed to beat my pb bream by a whole centimetre (see http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13053 ) but haven't nailed a kingie yet (next challenge).

A great yak though the Revo.

Marty


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

nice catch I have heard poppers are great on bream aswell


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bloody nice bream!!!!


----------

